# keine characktere in mybuffed



## krakos (30. Mai 2007)

wieso kann ich bei mybuffed unter der einstellungen keine characktere auswählen?
ich hab seid ende lertzten jahres BLASC... Oo


----------



## RileRile (30. Mai 2007)

Meinst du bei den Blasc Einstellungen oder in deinen Einstellungen im Profil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (31. Mai 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> Meinst du bei den Blasc Einstellungen oder in deinen Einstellungen im Profil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei beidem


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2007)

krakos schrieb:


> ich hab seid ende lertzten jahres BLASC... Oo



Hast du BLASC2?


----------



## Ductus (31. Mai 2007)

hiho, kann mir mal bitte jmd sagen, wie ich meine chars in der buffed liste zuordnen kann? es werden jeweils nur 2 angezeigt (nicht 5)
danke


----------



## krakos (31. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du BLASC2?




ich hab seit ca dezember BLASC... und immer geupdatet... dann müsste es ja auch die neuste version sein...


----------



## RileRile (31. Mai 2007)

krakos schrieb:


> ich hab seit ca dezember BLASC... und immer geupdatet... dann müsste es ja auch die neuste version sein...


Das liegt an dem neuen WoW Patch...versuch es mal manuell zu uploaden!

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload


----------



## krakos (31. Mai 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> Das liegt an dem neuen WoW Patch...versuch es mal manuell zu uploaden!
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload



das hat nix mit wow zu tun
ich kann ja nichmal in BLASC die characktere auswählen...


----------



## RileRile (31. Mai 2007)

Das hat was damit zu tun...seit dem neuem Patch haben viele Probleme mit Blasc...
Dann isntalliere Blasc nochmal neu...dann mach alles wie vorher also WoW starten etc...dann stehen dort auch wieder deine Chars! Wenn er aber nicht normal uploadet machst du das über den manuellen uploader!

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload

MFG Rile


----------



## krakos (31. Mai 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> Das hat was damit zu tun...seit dem neuem Patch haben viele Probleme mit Blasc...
> Dann isntalliere Blasc nochmal neu...dann mach alles wie vorher also WoW starten etc...dann stehen dort auch wieder deine Chars! Wenn er aber nicht normal uploadet machst du das über den manuellen uploader!
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload
> ...




uploaden tut er ja -.-
bei der characktersuche find ich meinen char auch sogar aktuell..

nur bei meinem mybuffed einstellungen kann ich den net finden... so wie im video


----------



## RileRile (31. Mai 2007)

hmm...
Kann das sein das du unter Einstellungen bei der Charauswahl ausversehen auf löschen gedrückt hast?


----------



## krakos (31. Mai 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> hmm...
> Kann das sein das du unter Einstellungen bei der Charauswahl ausversehen auf löschen gedrückt hast?



wo denn

gibt ja niergends einstellungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Discohunter (1. Juni 2007)

naja mach dir nix draus krakos, ich hab blasc2 blasc profiler drauf und kann meine chars auf mybuffed auch net sehn. Bei mir is nich mal in einstellungen die option charakterauswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flüp1 (2. Juni 2007)

Discohunter schrieb:


> naja mach dir nix draus krakos, ich hab blasc2 blasc profiler drauf und kann meine chars auf mybuffed auch net sehn. Bei mir is nich mal in einstellungen die option charakterauswahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab das selbe Problem mir werden die chars nicht in mybuffed angezeigt obwohl ich sie in Blasc2 angewählt hab =/ gibs ne lösung ?


----------



## krakos (2. Juni 2007)

habs problem gelöst...

das alte BLASC hat sich nicht auf BLASC2 geupdatet.
habs jetzt hierr untergeladen, das alte runtergeschmissen..

jetzt gehts ^^


----------



## Flüp1 (2. Juni 2007)

krakos schrieb:


> habs problem gelöst...
> 
> das alte BLASC hat sich nicht auf BLASC2 geupdatet.
> habs jetzt hierr untergeladen, das alte runtergeschmissen..
> ...




hmmm das behebt mein prob allerdings nciht da ich schon blasc 2 hab =/


----------



## Discohunter (3. Juni 2007)

Flüp schrieb:


> hmmm das behebt mein prob allerdings nciht da ich schon blasc 2 hab =/



dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrispy (5. Juni 2007)

wie kann man ein betrag wieder löschen ?


----------



## neylia (5. Juni 2007)

hallo 

ich hab auch das probelm das meine chars
unter mein profil bei mybuffed.de 
nicht angezeigt wird 
was mache ich falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg ney


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2007)

neylia schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab auch das probelm das meine chars
> unter mein profil bei mybuffed.de
> ...




Ist das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert und die Chars in BLASC2 auch abgehakt zur Übertragung und Zuordnung?


----------



## neylia (5. Juni 2007)

wie meinst du das aktiviert ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ist das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert


ja die Chars in BLASC2 abgehakt  zur Übertragung 
aber zurordnung ?
du meinst wohl  den ihn wow ordner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg ney


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2007)

neylia schrieb:


> wie meinst du das aktiviert ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein ich meine im Spiel - Im Charakterauswahlbildschirm, nach Klick auf den Button "Addons". Da findest du alle installierten Addons in WoW, unter anderem auch den BLASCProfiler. Da muss ein gelbes Häkchen davor stehen (kein Graues). Dann ist der Profiler auch aktiviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neylia (5. Juni 2007)

jo hab grad geschaut ist ein gelbes häkchen drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neylia (5. Juni 2007)

juchu hat endlich geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
woran es gelegen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weis ich auch nicht 
hab es ofters immer gedownloadet
und auf einmal gings ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gremnon (6. Juni 2007)

Liebes Buffed-Team,

kurze Problembeschreibung: Mein WoW-Charakter wird nicht mit meinem myBuffed-Account verknüpft, unter dem Mottobild auf meinem Profil ist bei mir also kein Charakter auffindbar. Zum einen finde ich auch beim besten Willen keine "Charaktereinstellungen" bei den Einstellungen von myBuffed, zum anderen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Benutzername oder Passwort falsch", wenn ich bei BLASC meine Daten eingebe und auf "Login prüfen" klicke, obwohl sie 100%ig korrekt sind.
Ich würde gerne darüber aufgeklärt werden.

Besten Dank!

Gremnon


----------



## chaosrieke (6. Juni 2007)

Ich habe Blasc2 installiert, mich registriert, alle Daten eingegeben, account ausgewählt, beim char ein häckchen gemacht und ausgewählt er soll allgemeine infos + rezepte erfassen. 
Beim beenden von wow hat er hoch geladen ... in myprofil aber nichts zu finden. 

Ich finde in der Anleitung den Hinweis "Dort findest du unter „CHARAKTEREINSTELLUNGEN“ die Namen deiner WoW-Charaktere. Hier kannst du für jeden Charakter das AutoBlog ein- und abschalten."

Nur den Punkt  „CHARAKTEREINSTELLUNGEN“ gibt es bei einstellungen bei mir gar nicht .. da kann ich zwar meine Adresse eingeben, Fotos hochladen, Motto auswählen, Design und Gästebuch Einstellungen machen etc, aber nirgendwo eine Option um Charatere auszuwählen. 

Ich habe auch den manuellen Upload durchgeführt, da steht dann auch unter "Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen" der Name meines Chars... nur auf der Buffedseite nicht ... 

Any Idea ?


----------



## LacrideStorm (6. Juni 2007)

ich habe das problem, dass mein main und meine twinks nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, obwohl ich alle häkchen drin und auch schon den manuellen upload probiert habe.
beim manuellen upload wurde aber irgendwie nur mein bankchar geuppt, aber der wurde auch vorher schon aktualisiert.
jemand ne ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

LacrideStorm schrieb:


> ich habe das problem, dass mein main und meine twinks nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, obwohl ich alle häkchen drin und auch schon den manuellen upload probiert habe.
> beim manuellen upload wurde aber irgendwie nur mein bankchar geuppt, aber der wurde auch vorher schon aktualisiert.
> jemand ne ahnung woran das liegt?



Das ist ein sehr mh .. inkonsistentes Problem - weils bei den Testrechnern nie auftaucht und nicht bei allen Usern sondern nur vereinzelt passiert. Wir analysieren den Fall schon.


----------



## chaosrieke (7. Juni 2007)

Ich habs gestern stundenlang probiert, meine Chardaten werden hochgeladen, auch per manuellem Upload sagt desTeil es hätte meinen Char hochgeladen aber es giebt im meinem "mybuffed" unter Einstellungen gar nicht erst irgendeine Option/Überschrift oder ähnliches die vermuten liesse das ich irgendwelche Chars zur Anzeige auswählen könnte, das ist auf der Webseite einfach gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Gremnon (7. Juni 2007)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch, es gibt keine "Charaktereinstellungen" in den Einstellungen von myBuffed, außerdem bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Benutzername oder Passwort falsch", wenn ich bei BLASC meine Zugangsdaten eingebe und auf "Login prüfen" klicke, die aber 100%ig stimmen!


----------



## Demrion (7. Juni 2007)

Ich finde bei mir auch keine Charaktereinstellung.


----------



## Jeen Nightsháde (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

Auch ich habe keine Charaktere in meinem mybuffed Profil.

Und ja ich habe Blasc2, die Charaktere sind mit Hacken versehen und es wird auch ein Transver der Accountdaten bestätigt wenn ich WoW verlasse, ja ich habe auch gelbe hacken unter dem Menüpunkt Addons im Spiel.

Also bitte was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Jeen Nightsháde (8. Juni 2007)

Hat sich erledigt sind da^^


----------



## Cashandra (9. Juni 2007)

delete pls


----------



## Flaffi (10. Juni 2007)

ich krieg das nich hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blasc2 ist installiert, das profil wird übertragen, aber bei mybuffed seh ich keine charaktere. den reiter "charaktereinstellungen" find ich auch nich - was habt ihr gemacht, damit's funktioniert??


----------



## Bloodreaver (10. Juni 2007)

Bei mir das gleiche !

Seit dem Patch 2.1 geht kein Upload mehr, obwohl alles aktiviert und zugewiesen ist.

Es gibt hier im Support Forum schon 1000 Beiträge darüber. Da muss doch was zu machen sein, oder ??


----------



## Flaffi (10. Juni 2007)

keine ahnung warum, aber nu geht's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heut früh waren 2 chars da, dann hab ich mich in wow bei allen mal eingeloggt, danach das profil übertragen, 10 minuten gewartet, und alles passt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelMyers (10. Juni 2007)

OK ich habe alles versucht, 

ich habe blasc2, den upload, den haken gesetzt... aber ich verstehe nicht, was da los ist? er zeigt beim verlassen des spiels zwar an: Übertragen der Daten, aber ich sehe nicht auf MyBuffed!!??

ich verstehe nicht, was ich noch machen kann... bitte sagt mir, wie ich das mache, versuche mich seit 2 stunden!!!


----------



## Alahra (11. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert und die Chars in BLASC2 auch abgehakt zur Übertragung und Zuordnung?



Also ich hab das Addon aktiviert und auch die Übertragung und Zuordnung abgehakt und trotzdem stehen in meinem buffed- Profil keine meiner Charaktere. Nach Beenden von WoW überträgt er auch keine Daten und wenn ich selbst auf Charakterdaten übertragen klicke, kommt die Meldung das keine Daten zum übertragen da sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2007)

Alahra schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Addon aktiviert und auch die Übertragung und Zuordnung abgehakt und trotzdem stehen in meinem buffed- Profil keine meiner Charaktere. Nach Beenden von WoW überträgt er auch keine Daten und wenn ich selbst auf Charakterdaten übertragen klicke, kommt die Meldung das keine Daten zum übertragen da sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAst du dich mit den Charakteren die abtehakt wurden auch schon eingeloggt und da etwas "geändert" - also den Goldbestand, ein Item mehr in der Tasche etc.? Es werden nur Charaktere übertragen an denen sich etwas geändert hat.


----------



## Alahra (12. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> HAst du dich mit den Charakteren die abtehakt wurden auch schon eingeloggt und da etwas "geändert" - also den Goldbestand, ein Item mehr in der Tasche etc.? Es werden nur Charaktere übertragen an denen sich etwas geändert hat.



Ja hab ich. Versuch das alles jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen, hab Blasc 2 jetzt insgesamt 5 mal neu downgeloaded, immer wieder die Charaktere zugeordnet, nach dem Haken bein den Add Ons geschaut, hab im Game auch Dinge verändert wie Goldbestand etc. und wenn ich WoW schließe kommt immer nur:

Charakterdaten parsen

und

Account erfolgreich übertragen.

Wenn ich dann zusätzlich nochmal auch auf Charakterdaten übertragen mache, kommt 

Keine Daten zum transfer.

Und auch nach über einem Tag Wartezeit stehen in meinem buffed- Profil immer noch keine Charaktere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2007)

Alahra schrieb:


> Ja hab ich. Versuch das alles jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen, hab Blasc 2 jetzt insgesamt 5 mal neu downgeloaded, immer wieder die Charaktere zugeordnet, nach dem Haken bein den Add Ons geschaut, hab im Game auch Dinge verändert wie Goldbestand etc. und wenn ich WoW schließe kommt immer nur:
> 
> Charakterdaten parsen
> 
> ...



Folge mal bitte den Anweisungen in diesem Beitrag:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11580
...mit Angabe des Problems.


----------



## Alahra (12. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Folge mal bitte den Anweisungen in diesem Beitrag:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11580
> ...mit Angabe des Problems.



Ähm ja, hab da nen Ordner mit den Dateien zusammengestellt, jedoch finde ich bei mir kein Blasc/Logs- Verzeichnis...und nun ?


----------



## Alahra (14. Juni 2007)

Alahra schrieb:


> Ähm ja, hab da nen Ordner mit den Dateien zusammengestellt, jedoch finde ich bei mir kein Blasc/Logs- Verzeichnis...und nun ?



Zaaaaaaaaaam! Was nun? *flehend anseh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry will nicht nerven, aber weiss nicht weiter.


----------



## Ch'Ih-Yu (29. Juni 2007)

---------------------------
Warnung
---------------------------
Nutzername oder Passwort falsch
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

Da ich mit den gleichen Daten hier in's Forum komme kann das nicht sein. Macht mein exotischer Login-Name "Ch'Ih-Yu" wieder Probleme oder wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2007)

Keine Ahnung warum manchmal meine Texte verschwinden. 

Also - ja - es gibt Probleme mit einigen exotischen Nicknames.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2007)

Alahra schrieb:


> Zaaaaaaaaaam! Was nun? *flehend anseh*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BLASC muss aber Logs schreiben - ansonsten gibts wohl ein Rechte-Problem mit deinem Betriebssystem - Windows Vista?


----------



## Ch'Ih-Yu (29. Juni 2007)

Sehe nur ich in dem Post keinen Text?


----------



## Ch'Ih-Yu (30. Juni 2007)

Kann ich meinen Login-Namen nachträglich ändern lassen oder kann ich mich neu registrieren? Bei den 2 Posts hier wäre das ja kein großer Verlust.


----------



## cyberchriss (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich habe auch dasProblem, dass in den Profileinstellungen keine Charaktere zuzuordnen sind (der entsprechende Link fehlt)
Habe gester mit dem Juploader meine Charaktere hochgeladen und kann diese auch in der Charakterdatenbank sehen. 
Wäre schön, wenn jemand mal nachschauen könnte, wieso die Zuordnung zu meinem Benutzeraccount nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2007)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch dasProblem, dass in den Profileinstellungen keine Charaktere zuzuordnen sind (der entsprechende Link fehlt)
> Habe gester mit dem Juploader meine Charaktere hochgeladen und kann diese auch in der Charakterdatenbank sehen.
> Wäre schön, wenn jemand mal nachschauen könnte, wieso die Zuordnung zu meinem Benutzeraccount nicht geklappt hat.



Hi cyperchriss,
schicke bitte eine Email an support@buffed.de mit den folgenden Daten UND mit Hinweis auf deinen Beitrag in diesem Thread hier.

* Euer Login-Name bei buffed
* Beschreibung des Problems
* Hängt die folgenden Dateien an:
o Config.xml aus „BLASC\Configs"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfiler.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[EUER_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfilerConfig.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler"-Verzeichnis
o Alle Dateien aus dem "BLASC\Logs"-Verzeichnis


Danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberchriss (30. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi cyperchriss,
> schicke bitte eine Email an support@buffed.de mit den folgenden Daten UND mit Hinweis auf deinen Beitrag in diesem Thread hier.
> 
> * Euer Login-Name bei buffed
> ...



mail ist raus


----------



## cyberchriss (1. August 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwortmail Zam.
Vielleicht wäre die Information, dass die Charakterzuordnung zu den mybuffed.de Profilen nicht mit dem JBlascupdater funktioniert eine Erwähnung im FAQ fert.
Wäre denn eine Zuordnung über einen manuellen Upload möglich? Diesen müsste man dann doch nur einmal für jeden neuen Char ausführen damit die Zuordnung stimmt und könnte dann die weiteren Updates mit dem JBlascUpdater durchführen?!?!?


----------



## Thef (6. September 2007)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwortmail Zam.
> Vielleicht wäre die Information, dass die Charakterzuordnung zu den mybuffed.de Profilen nicht mit dem JBlascupdater funktioniert eine Erwähnung im FAQ fert.
> Wäre denn eine Zuordnung über einen manuellen Upload möglich? Diesen müsste man dann doch nur einmal für jeden neuen Char ausführen damit die Zuordnung stimmt und könnte dann die weiteren Updates mit dem JBlascUpdater durchführen?!?!?



Allerdings funktioniert die Charakterzuordnung auch nicht, wenn ich einen manuellen Upload mache.

Ich benutze auch den JBlascUpdater aufm Mac.....hochladen funzt ja alles einwandfrei, Char ist auch da, allerdings befindet sich unter mybuffed (einstellungen) keine Charaktereigenschaften.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edith war da: 
ooooooh jetzt weiss ich was ich ma probieren kann, das ist mir grad eingefallen. Ich hab die HTTP-Fallback an im jblasc....ich mach ma den normalen upload....vielleicht funzt et ja dann.....

Edith war nochma da:
neeee, funktioniert auch nicht, wenn ich den http-Fallback rausnehme.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, mein Char steht in der Datenbank, mit all seinen Angaben, Inventar, Bankfach, Talenten usw. Nur was nicht korrekt angezeigt wird, sind die Fähigkeiten. Da steht garnix drin. 

Thef


----------

